# Pictures from Mira's Obedience Debut (Novice A)



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I love them all!! What lovely pictures to have to remember a great day!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

What fabulous photos!! I can't wait to participate in our first Rally-O competition....when we are ready that is.  These photos give me inspiration!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! We had a lot of fun!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great pictures  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful, she looks so proud of that ribbon, and deservedly so  Well done to you both


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely stunning photos! Congrats again to an awesome team!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Just precious!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Love those pictures!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!! I am so glad the photographer got pictures! So between the two vertical heeling pictures, which do you like better?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful! As I said on FB, love the beginning of the recall picture.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! I love the recall pics! The photographer also sent me this with my order. I thought it was pretty cute


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome pics!!!! Looks like fun


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mira looks so intent on you the whole time. Job well done.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! I'll bet ya'll intimidated the rest of the Novice A people and the Nov B people too. Mira is so cool in those pics. I wish we could see ya'll on video.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Fabulous photos! What awesome attention from Mira! You must be so proud of her.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy said:


> Wow! I'll bet ya'll intimidated the rest of the Novice A people and the Nov B people too. Mira is so cool in those pics. I wish we could see ya'll on video.


Thanks!!! I have her heel free online, of course the best run was not on video!! :doh:

This is the exactly when the heeling pictures were taken.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beauty she is !!!


----------



## Chelle (Jun 28, 2010)

Fabulous pictures -- and congratulations as well


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! What a debut!

What beautiful heads-up heeling she has! 

Those are just gorgeous pictures. 

Do we see an OTCH in the making?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you!! I don't think we will ever focus on obedience that much, but I am enjoying training and we will keep at it!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! I love the pictures of Mira holding her ribbon. That girl sure knows how to pose!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! She loves holding her ribbons, silly girl!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!! Great pictures!! She looks so happy too


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! We were both pretty happy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations!! Mira did SO GOOD!!
You are both very photogenic!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pictures Jessica! You and Mira are my idols


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Great job, both of you. I love the last picture best too. She looks so cute AND HAPPY!! She looks like there's nothing in the world she'd rather do more!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!!! She is a pretty happy girlie!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jessica, what I love to see more than anything is the smile on your face when you are heeling with her. She is always a happy girl.... Huge congrats to you two..
I love all the pictures!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Michelle, I was just so happy to see her working so well, it was very fun! I sure wish I had some pictures/video from day 2!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats again!! I love the pics!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! Nice to see ya around! Congrats to you too!!


----------

